# Platinum Event User Guide (In English)?



## timmangan (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anybody know how to get a hold of the Gaggia Platinum Event User Guide / Manual?

I have Googled it way too much and have found nothing, currently I am translating the guide I have from German & Italian into English. As you can imagine, I would much prefer it in English.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you tried contacting http://www.caffeshop.co.uk they may be able to send you a pdf in english. regards mark


----------



## timmangan (Feb 4, 2010)

Just did then, thanks for the pointer mate.

Cheers


----------

